# I am so sore



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope, didn't fall off a horse. My mechanic asked me to fix his boat cover, something I would avoid like the plague if it was any one else. This is a fitted cover with seams that were letting go. I'm not set up for anything larger than a saddle skirt. I moved a table close to flop this on which has helped some but there is so much pulling and tugging to line it up under the walking foot. Worked on it last night and again today and now the shoulders are aching, they hurt.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Massage time! And a soak in a hot tub with a nice BC wine!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish you lived nearby. I have all kinds of things you could mend for me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Shush Tiny! The woman just told us she was sore, and here you're trying to push more work at her!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I totally feel your pain. It is very difficult do deal with large heavier pieces to seam. You end up feeling like you just did a pro wrestling match. I have some drapes I am putting off…….maybe over the winter.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Was it not that German philosopher dude who said 'that which does not kill you makes you stronger'?????


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What a price to pay for getting stronger.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear that this project has made you so sore. My X used to work on different things and often I had the job of feeding him the materials. I hated it. I second a good massage, a soak and a bottle of wine. Hopefully this is a paid job. if not a subtle hint for a gift certificate to the local masseuse would be in order...


----------

